# Do you RV with a written budget?



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

We have been preparing and living by a budget the past couple of years.

Do you have a written budget that you review that you throughout the year?

Does this affect your camping adventures, where you go, how far you go, etc..?


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I would say that we don't have a written budget. I have been married for 17 years, and we have never had one. When we were first married, he was in control of the bank accounts. Then I did all the bills and taxes every year. That was for several years. Recently, he does on-line bills, and on-line taxes. When we went with the RV we rented, we didn't have a set budget. We had some money saved, and used that.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Budget? Whats that? 

We dont use one, although we should. If we did have a budget, we probably wouldnt get too do half the things we want to do. I am torn on the budget thing, I think we need to do one for future plans, however, I like to live in the now too. There has to be a happy medium somewhere, but I like myself and the family to have fun while we are all young and kids are home etc.. Sure it would be nice to have lots of money when I am 65, but I dont really know if I will be here then, or what kind of shape I will be in, etc..


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We do. We try to prepare for our camping season all winter. Save a little here and there. One thing I have done was prepare a of all the food we bring camping with us and shop just for that. It helps us stay on budget and also helps us not take too much food with us and waste it. We look at how many breakfasts, lunches and dinners we will be preparing and shop for each meal. We don't always have a big lunch but we prepare a veggie platter with a dip called "Hell of a good dip". Always a refreshing snack at mid day. and cheap. Most places cost the same amount per night so that's already factored in as a given. As for fuel, we budget for a tank of gas. We travel within 2 hours of home so 1 tank of gas should be right on the money. I'm not going to let the price of gas get in the way of my family camping fun. I'll pull by horse if I have too. LOL. It doesn't get in the way of our fun at all. It makes me feel better that we do maintain a budget knowing that I'll be able to afford the all too expensive and ever rising home bills and I can relax enjoy my camping.


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I dont camp with a budget, or really use a budget for anything. I am a solo camper, or at least, not a married one anyway, so its pretty easy for me, I guess. I do keep money put back and saved up, but nothing specific for camping, just in savings and I am very careful at how I use it.


----------

